# US envisions apartheid solution in Israel



## notimp (Feb 28, 2020)

> Donald Trump’s Peace to Prosperity plan for the Middle East envisages an outcome with characteristics similar to apartheid, say 50 former foreign ministers and leaders from across Europe



Open letter here: https://www.theguardian.com/world/2...-us-plan-to-resolve-israel-palestine-conflict



> "Peace to Prosperity is not a roadmap to a viable two-state solution, nor to any other legitimate solution to the conflict. The plan envisages a formalisation of the current reality in the occupied Palestinian territory, in which two peoples are living side by side without equal rights. Such an outcome has characteristics similar to apartheid – a term we don’t use lightly."





> "Considering the urgency of the situation, we call on Europe to reject the US plan as a basis for negotiations and to take immediate and effective steps to counter the threat of annexation – and thereby preserve the international rules-based order."



Open letters are what you write to produce public pressure, when your fraction doesnt see that being the current position of, in this case, EU foreign politics.

edit: Ah, look at all the good apartheid workshopping that went on eight months ago.. 
h**ps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6n6mdXmi3U


----------



## notimp (Feb 28, 2020)

A little more in depth look.
https://foreignpolicy.com/2020/02/27/trumps-plan-for-palestine-looks-a-lot-like-apartheid/


----------



## Xzi (Feb 28, 2020)

This comes as absolutely no surprise, given Trump previously moved the US embassy to Israel.  He doesn't see Palestinians, or let's be honest, anybody darker than a peach as human.  Their fates, like so much else of consequence, unfortunately rides on the American voters making the right decision come November.


----------



## Taleweaver (Feb 28, 2020)

Thread title said:
			
		

> *US* _Donald Trump _envisions apartheid solution in Israel


Fixed. I know he's still on the job, but it's not like he's speaking in name of the united states at this point (provided he ever did...his popularity never was above 50%).


That said...*sigh* How is this a surprise, really? US leaders were always holding out for Israel, but with Trump any shred of objectivity in the matter is tossed aside. The movement of the embassy, that "deal of the century" that was at best a sick joke to Palestina...if Nethanyahu starts an actual genocide, Trump will be there applauding him for his leadership.


----------

